# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Medizinstudium in Prag

## MisterMarple

Hallo an alle Mediziner und die, die es werden wollen!  ::-winky: 
Ich bin daran interessiert, noch dieses Jahr ein Medizinstudium in Prag oder einer anderen Stadt in Tschechien zu beginnen. Dafr habe ich mich mit der Organisation "medizin-in-Prag" in Verbindung gesetzt. Diese bietet fr den anstehenden Aufnahmetest einen Crashkurs an, der dich "optimal" auf den Test vorbereiten soll. So verspricht es die Website jedenfalls. Das Ganze kostet natrlich auch ein ordentliches Smmchen und dem mchte ich nicht nachtrauern mssen! Meine Frage wre Folgende: "Hat jemand hier aus dem Forum an diesem Crashkurs teilgenommen oder kennt jemanden, der mit "medizin-in-Prag" seine Erfahrungen gemacht hat? Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen knnt! Ich nehme jede Info oder Kontaktvermittlung dankend entgegen! 

Den Erfahrungsbericht (2011-2013) ber die 1. medizinische Fakultt der Karls-Universitt in Prag habe ich bereits gelesen. Dieser hat mir schon zu einem ersten Eindruck verholfen, jedoch wre ich fr jeden neuen Beitrag zum Thema "Medizinstudium in Prag" sehr dankbar!!

Liebe Gre
MisterMarple

----------


## Grawp

Ich htte ebenfalls Interesse.

----------


## FSchiListe

Hey :Smilie:  Also ich studiere im ersten Jahr Medizin in Pilsen, und hab auch Erfahrungen mit medizin-in-prag.de gemacht. ber die Webseite hab ich mich allerdings nur in Prag an der 1. Medizinischen Fakultt beworben. In Pilsen und an der 3. Fakultt hab ichs auf eigene Faust versucht. In Prag hats letztendlich nicht ganz gereicht aber ich bin ganz zufrieden mit Pilsen. Zu dieser Organisation muss ich sagen, dass ich mir mehr Hilfe vorgestellt hab. Ich hab allerdings nicht diesen Crash-Kurs gemacht sondern nur mit deren Webseite gelernt (Multiple Choice fragen und so eine Statistik wie gut man ist und wie man sich verbessert), deswegen kann ich zu dem nicht wirklich was sagen. Also wenn man diesen Crashkurs machen will kann man das gern ber medizin-in-prag.de machen, allerdings weis ich nicht genau was die einem da beibringen wollen. Lernen muss man das ganze ja schlielich doch selbst und bei dem Test ist es nicht so, dass man wie in sterreich stark unter Zeitdruck steht und man Tipps bekommt, dass man die Fragen schneller beantworten kann. Selbst wenn man an diesem Crashkurs teilnimmt, muss man den ganzen Stoff selbst lernen. Und die Lern-Webseite ist eigentlich max. zur berprfung des eigenen Wissens gut, da man dort keinen Stoff findet. Sie sagt einem dann nur wie gut oder schlecht man war. Der Test (Bio, Chemie und Physik/Mathe) ist mit ein bisschen Vorbereitung wirklich machbar, am besten man lernt mit den Abitur-Trainingsbchern als Basis und schaut dann im Syllabus der Uni, was noch an Zusatzwissen gefragt wird. So sollte das eigentlich schon hinhauen.
Man kann sich also einen ganzen Haufen Geld sparen wenn man es selbst in die Hand nimmt.  Man muss dann eigentlich nur das Zeugnis ins Englische bersetzen lassen, den Bewerbungsbogen ausfllen und noch ein Paar Passfotos mitschicken aber das steht auch alles auf der Uni-Website und ist auch echt kein groes Ding. Lieber investiert man dann das gesparte Geld in eine schnere Wohnung in Tschechien, da die schnen, gut gelegenen gar nicht so billig sind wie vermutet. 

Ich hoff ich konnte euch ein bisschen weiterhelfen zumindest hinsichtlich der Organisation :Smilie: ) wenn ihr noch was wissen wollt schreibt mir einfach oder postet es hier oder so :Smilie:

----------


## Grawp

Hrt sich ja gut, an dann werde ich mich wohl auch ber "deinen" Weg in Pilsen bewerben. Hattest du alle Naturwissenschaften im Abi und hast du dich fr Physik oder Mathe entschieden, ich habe mal gehrt, dass Physik "besser" sein soll. In Prag hab ich mal gehrt, dass man 70% der Fragen richtig sein mssen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich ber Pilsen gehrt, dass es da nur 50% sind (?). Hast du vor nach Deutschland zu wechseln und wie luft es in der Klinik in Pilsen ab? Lernt man einfach nebenbei Tschechisch? In Prag htte man ja Chemnitz als klinischen Kooperationspartner. Danke fr deinen Bericht  :Smilie: .

----------


## FSchiListe

Also ich hab Bio nach der 10. und Chemie nach der 11. Klasse abgewhlt, nur Physik hatte ich bis zur 12. aber ich hab auch keine Abiprfung darin geschrieben. Ich hab dann hauptschlich mit Abiturtrainern gelernt und die medi-learn-scripten als Zusatzwissen. Zwischen Mathe und Physik kann man brigens nur in Prag whlen, da hab ich Physik genommen, weils meiner Ansicht nach einfach leichter war. Man muss sich aber nicht im Voraus entscheiden, sondern kann sich beide Fragebgen anschauen und dann entscheiden welchen man beantwortet. 
Genau in Prag musste man eine Mindestpunktzahl erreichen, was aber noch keine Garantie fr eine Zulassung ist. Man hat dann zB. auch noch eine Mndliche Prfung, in die man nur kommt wenn man 70 oder 75% erreicht. Die gibts in Pilsen gar nicht. da gabs 90 Punkte und man sollte die Hlfte erreichen, aber ich glaub das ist eher eine ungefhre Richtlinie. Auerdem sollte es an den 50% absolut nicht scheitern, wenn man sich ein bisschen vorbereitet hat.
Der Unterricht im klinischen Teil geht natrlich in Englisch weiter aber es wird auch erwartet, dass man sich mit den Patienten zumindest auf einer einfachen Ebene auf tschechisch unterhalten kann. Deswegen hat man in den ersten 2 Jahren auch tschechisch-unterricht, den man mit ner Klausur bestehen muss um weitermachen zu drfen. 
Ich versuch auf jeden Fall nach Deutschland zu wechseln, frhestens geht das ja nach einem Jahr, damit man genug Scheine gesammelt hat. Wie das genau geht, gibts hier glaub ich auch irgendwo einen Thread. Probleme mit der Anrechnung aus Pilsen gibts meines Wissens nach nicht, also sollte das kein Problem sein. Vorausgesetzt man bekommt dann einen Platz in Deutschland, da die freien Pltze ja sehr begrenzt sind.
Mit Chemnitz bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaube das gilt nur fr die 1. Fakultt in Prag. Allerdings gehren die Fakultten in Prag und Pilsen ja alle zur Karlsuniversitt...Da informier ich mich einfach noch genauer :Smilie:

----------


## Grawp

Wie hoch sind die Lebensunterhaltungskosten dort ca.? Also was gibts du im Monat (ohne Studiengebhren) aus  :Smilie: ? Pilsen wre nach der 1. Fakultt in Prag meine liebste Wahl, an der 1. Fakultt kann man ja leider eher weniger mit einer Zulassung rechnen.
PS. Ist es mglich mir eine PN zu schreiben? Nur damit ich bescheid wei, dass es geht  :Smilie:

----------


## FSchiListe

Also ich zahle fr meine Wohnung ca. 300 Euro (eigenes Apartment ca. 40 qm), falls man in eine WG zieht wirds sehr wahrscheinlich noch mal billiger. Lebensmittel sind sehr gnstig, wie viel ich aber genau dafr ausgebe kann ich gar nicht so genau sagen...also mit 500 Euro kann man schon auskommen, wenn man nicht vor hat wie ich fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause zu fahren, da muss man dann halt auch noch was fr Sprit und Parkplatz und so weiter ausgeben. Aber generell sind die Lebensunterhaltungskosten nicht mit denen in Deutschland zu vergleichen sondern schon wesentlich billiger.
In Prag ist denk ich alles ein bisschen teuerer weil es einfach beliebter ist.
Versuch mal deine PN-Funktion zu aktivieren...dann kann ich dir schreiben :Smilie:

----------


## Jana93

Hallo,
habt ihr euch inzwischen in Prag und Pilsen beworben und nehmt an den Tests im Juni teil? Ich habe mich an der 1.& 2. Fakultt in Prag und in Pilsen beworben und fnde es schn, wenn wir uns mal austauschen knnten bzgl. der Aufnahmetests. 
Hat jemand Tipps mit welchen Bchern man sich am besten vorbereitet, vor allem in Prag ist es doch sehr viel Stoff.. Und wei jemand wie die Chancen stehen, besonders an der 2. Fakultt? 
LG Jana

----------


## juhaleol

Hey Jana93,

Ich bin relativ neu hier in dem Forum und habe mich auch fr die 1. & 2. Fakultt in Prag sowie in Pilsen beworben.
Allerdings bin ich etwas unsicher bezglich der Aufnahmetests und des Schwierigkeitsgrades.
Ich habe quasi gerade angefangen zu lernen und wei nicht genau, ob die Zeit bis zu den Aufnahmetests im Juni reicht. 
Theoretisch gbe es ja zumindest fr die 1. und 2. Fakultt Tests im Juli und August.

Meine Frage an dich:
Wie lange lernst du schon? Fhlst du dich sicher?

Viele Gre,
Hannah

----------


## Jana93

Hallo Hannah,

Leider kann ich dir keine pn schicken (du musst diese Funktion glaube ich aktivieren), deshalb schreibe ich dir jetzt hier. Ich schreibe auf jeden Fall die Tests im Juni/Ende Mai in Prag und Pilsen. Sicher fhle ich mich noch nicht, da ich gar nicht wei wie genau man alles knnen muss.. Ich lerne zwar schon seit ca. einem Monat, aber es ist sehr viel Stoff und ich kann gar nicht sagen, wie hoch die Anforderungen sind. Ich vermute, dass es bei den Tests im Juli/August schwieriger wird, da dann schon viele Zulassungen vergeben wurden. Mit was fr Bchern bereitest du dich denn vor? 
LG Jana

----------


## Cinnafly

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich auch fr Pilsen beworben, jedoch 2 Einladungen fr die Tests am 8.6. und 10.6 in Pilsen bzw. 
Prag bekommen. Ist es egal, welchen Termin/Ort ich nehme? 
Ich will nicht, dass es daran schon scheitert  ::-oopss:

----------


## Jana93

Ich glaube das sind zwei getrennte Tests. Am 08.06. ist der Test in Pilsen fr die Uni in Pilsen und am 10.06 in Prag fr die erste Fakultt in Prag. 
Ich nehme auch an beiden Tests teil  :Smilie:

----------


## Cinnafly

Ach so ist das! Dann muss ich mich ausersehen
bei dieser verwirrenden online-bewerbung auch fr Prag beworben haben  :Smilie: 
Danke fr die info!

----------


## Pauli3

Hallo,
ich habe grade die Zusage fr Pilsen bekommen. Hat sonst noch jemand eine bekommen und Interesse sich darber auszutauschen?

----------


## Jana93

Hey,
Ich habe auch eine Zusage fr Pilsen bekommen. Tendiere aber momentan noch zur zweiten Fakultt in Prag. Hast du dich schon fr Pilsen entschieden?
LG Jana

----------


## Mstuecher

Hallo,
gibt es jemanden, der sich dieses Jahr an einer der Universitten in Prag bewirbt?

----------


## n.beri

Hey, ich habe mich zwar nicht in Prag beworben, jedoch ebenfalls an der Charles-Universitt in Pilsen und Hradec Krlov.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## deluxe2712

Hey, ich studiere an der 2. in Prag, wenn jemand was wissen will, kann er mir gerne ne pn schreiben und vllt den facebooknamen dazu, weil das mit Sprachaufnahme etwas schneller geht. Es gibt hier auch ein anderen Thread schon zu Prag, da hab ich auch schon ein bisschen was mal bers leben hier und uni usw. geschrieben.

Von Studienagenturen wrde ich absolut abraten! Die preise sind enorm fr super geringen Aufwand. Letzten Endes kann man sich zb das Booklet der Uni Bratislava bestellen und hat dann auch bungsfragen, mehr machen die auch nicht. Viel Erfolg!

----------


## crasholm

Hey,
ich habe mich fr dieses Jahr bei allen 3 Fakultten in Prag beworben und habe auch schon den Test der ersten Fakultt bestanden. Ich habe mich mit der Hilfe von Medizin-in-Europa beworben und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden mit deren Hilfe war. Ohne die tausenden Alt- und Beispielfragen, die man auf deren Website bearbeiten kann, htte ich bei dem Test mit Sicherheit nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Die Fragen sind den Originalen wirklich sehr hnlich und zum Teil kamen sogar welche 1 zu 1 dran. Auerdem haben sie einen Vorbereitungskurs direkt in Prag angeboten, in dem man ber 10 Tage in allen drei Fchern unterrichtet wird und seine Lcken schlieen kann.
Natrlich ist es nicht gerade billig, aber man wird so wirklich sehr gut vorbereitet und luft nicht Gefahr zu lckenhaft oder oberflchlich zu lernen, denn bei den groen Stoffgebieten ist es schwer den berblick zu behalten.
Also ich kann diese Agentur nur weiterempfehlen, falls jemand fragen zum Test oder sonstigem hat kann er mir gerne schreiben.
Liebe Gre und viel Erfolg!

----------


## deluxe2712

> Hey,
> ich habe mich fr dieses Jahr bei allen 3 Fakultten in Prag beworben und habe auch schon den Test der ersten Fakultt bestanden. Ich habe mich mit der Hilfe von Medizin-in-Europa beworben und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden mit deren Hilfe war. Ohne die tausenden Alt- und Beispielfragen, die man auf deren Website bearbeiten kann, htte ich bei dem Test mit Sicherheit nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Die Fragen sind den Originalen wirklich sehr hnlich und zum Teil kamen sogar welche 1 zu 1 dran. Auerdem haben sie einen Vorbereitungskurs direkt in Prag angeboten, in dem man ber 10 Tage in allen drei Fchern unterrichtet wird und seine Lcken schlieen kann.
> Natrlich ist es nicht gerade billig, aber man wird so wirklich sehr gut vorbereitet und luft nicht Gefahr zu lckenhaft oder oberflchlich zu lernen, denn bei den groen Stoffgebieten ist es schwer den berblick zu behalten.
> Also ich kann diese Agentur nur weiterempfehlen, falls jemand fragen zum Test oder sonstigem hat kann er mir gerne schreiben.
> Liebe Gre und viel Erfolg!


Naja, diese Leute verdienen mit der Angst junger Leute Geld! Das wars! du zahlst 4000 euro +2000 euro fr diesen komischen Vorbereitungskurs. Es gibt booklets von diversen Universitten (Kosice, Bratislava) mit 1500 fragen insgesamt. Die Bcher kosten inkl. Posttransfer 40euro.
Und was soll man in 2 Wochen zuhause schon groartig beibringen? Da hat man wahrscheinlich an Hand der der Fragen ein paar Themen wiederholt. Ich wrde mich einfach selbst mit paar Bchern hinsetzten und mir das Geld spare. Kann man ansonsten fast genauso gut verbrennen ;)

----------


## deluxe2712

Die dritte Fakultt bietet im brigen auch einen halbjhrigen Vorbereitungskurs an. Der kostet ungefhr so viel, wie die Bewerbung ber so eine Agentur ;)

----------


## crasholm

> Naja, diese Leute verdienen mit der Angst junger Leute Geld! Das wars! du zahlst 4000 euro +2000 euro fr diesen komischen Vorbereitungskurs. Es gibt booklets von diversen Universitten (Kosice, Bratislava) mit 1500 fragen insgesamt. Die Bcher kosten inkl. Posttransfer 40euro.
> Und was soll man in 2 Wochen zuhause schon groartig beibringen? Da hat man wahrscheinlich an Hand der der Fragen ein paar Themen wiederholt. Ich wrde mich einfach selbst mit paar Bchern hinsetzten und mir das Geld spare. Kann man ansonsten fast genauso gut verbrennen ;)



Klar macht dich dieser Kurs nicht direkt fit fr den Aufnahmetest der lohnt sich erst, wenn du schon einige Monate gelernt hast und nur noch ein paar Einzelheiten auffrischen willst oder wenn du einen berblick bekommen willst und nach dem Kurs noch genug Zeit ist um das Ganze zu lernen. Ich habe mir ebenfalls das Booklet fr Bratislava geholt und die Fragen dort entsprechen auch ungefhr dem Niveau, welches an den Fakultten in Prag verlangt wird. Das ist also auf jeden Fall ein Tipp, den man weitergeben kann, denn die Beispielfragen, die auf der Website der ersten Fakultt kursieren entsprechen keineswegs den wirklichen Testfragen. Wenn man nicht die leiseste Ahnung hat, wie schwer die Fragen letzten Endes sein werden, wei man ja auch nicht wie tief man in den Stoff einsteigen muss.
Natrlich wollen nicht alle so viel Geld fr eine Agentur ausgeben, aber jedem, der es sich ernsthaft berlegt kann ich sie nur weiterempfehlen. Ich habe eigentlich nur anhand von deren Beispieltests gelernt und die bereiten dich wirklich gut vor. Ich hoffe mit meinen Erfahrungen anderen weiterhelfen zu knnen, da ich in meiner Informierungsphase auch nicht wusste ob sich das wirklich lohnt und ob man denen trauen kann. Im Nachhinein war es eine gute Entscheidung.
Liebe Gre und viel Erfolg!

----------


## MT_11

Hey crasholm, 


ich bereite mich gerade fr den Aufnahmetest in Prag vor. Habe mich ebenfalls ber medizin-in-europa beworben.

Mein Abitur ist schon etwas her und somit lassen die naturwissenschaftlichen Kenntnisse echt zu wnschen brig. Ich bereite mich seit einigen Wochen nun mithilfe von Abi-Bchern vor allerdings habe ich das Gefhl nicht vorwrts zu kommen, da ich jedes Mal wenn ich so einen Beispiel Test auf der Website mache unglaublich schlecht abschneide. Die stellen ja Teilweise wirklich detaillierte Fragen. 

Nun berlege ich ob es nicht schlauer wre die Bcher bei Seite zu legen und einfach versuchen alle Beispielfragen auswendig zu lernen. Was meinst du? Hast du das auch so gemacht?






> Klar macht dich dieser Kurs nicht direkt fit fr den Aufnahmetest der lohnt sich erst, wenn du schon einige Monate gelernt hast und nur noch ein paar Einzelheiten auffrischen willst oder wenn du einen berblick bekommen willst und nach dem Kurs noch genug Zeit ist um das Ganze zu lernen. Ich habe mir ebenfalls das Booklet fr Bratislava geholt und die Fragen dort entsprechen auch ungefhr dem Niveau, welches an den Fakultten in Prag verlangt wird. Das ist also auf jeden Fall ein Tipp, den man weitergeben kann, denn die Beispielfragen, die auf der Website der ersten Fakultt kursieren entsprechen keineswegs den wirklichen Testfragen. Wenn man nicht die leiseste Ahnung hat, wie schwer die Fragen letzten Endes sein werden, wei man ja auch nicht wie tief man in den Stoff einsteigen muss.
> Natrlich wollen nicht alle so viel Geld fr eine Agentur ausgeben, aber jedem, der es sich ernsthaft berlegt kann ich sie nur weiterempfehlen. Ich habe eigentlich nur anhand von deren Beispieltests gelernt und die bereiten dich wirklich gut vor. Ich hoffe mit meinen Erfahrungen anderen weiterhelfen zu knnen, da ich in meiner Informierungsphase auch nicht wusste ob sich das wirklich lohnt und ob man denen trauen kann. Im Nachhinein war es eine gute Entscheidung.
> Liebe Gre und viel Erfolg!

----------


## crasholm

Hey,
ja das halte ich fr besser, vorausgesetzt du hast schon ein gewisses Grundwissen in diesen Themen. Ein paar Fragen aus dem Test von mir waren 1 zu 1 wie die von der Agentur, es hilft also auf jeden Fall einige von den Fragen durchzumachen.
Alle Beispielfragen wirst du nicht  auswendig lernen knnen, es gibt glaub ich fast 10.000 in ihrer Datenbank.
Wann schreibst du den test?
Beste Gre und viel Erfolg

----------


## MT_11

Ein gewisses Grundwissen ist da, aber sobald da stark ins Detail gefragt wird stehe ich auf dem Schlauch. 

Der Test ist in zwei Wochen, werde jetzt bis dahin versuchen so viele Beispielfragen wie mglich zu lernen.

Erinnerst du dich noch wie bei euch ungefhr die Durchfallquote war?


Danke dir und Beste Gre

----------


## crasholm

Es haben an meinem Testtermin(28.4) nur 4 Leute teilgenommen, wir waren alles Bewerber von der Agentur Medizin-in-Europa. Letzten Endes haben zwei von vier den Test bestanden, also 50%, allerdings wei ich nicht wie die Durchschnittsquote aussieht.

----------


## MT_11

50% hren sich ja gar nicht mal so schlecht an, danke crasholm  :Smilie:

----------


## carlito13

Hallo  crasholm , 
mich wrde sehr interessieren,ob Du mit bestandenem Test nun auch automatisch einen Studienplatz erhalten hast ?
Vielen  Dank im voraus  fr  die  Info 

carlito 13

----------


## Canni

Hallo! Hast du inzwischen angefangen? Ich hoffe, du hast dich nicht von der Webseite medizin-in-europa.de bers Ohr hauen lassen!? Das ist reinste Abzocke. Ich hatte frher auch an der Karlsuni studiert - vor deren Zeit. Wenn man Abi (naturwissenschaftliches Profil) hatte, ist man fr die Tests an allen Fakultten der Karlsuni schon ganz gut vorbereitet.
Eine Ausnahme bildet vielleicht die 3. Fakultt, an welcher die Aufnahmetests eine leicht medizinische Note haben... aber selbst das ist machbar! Wer sich aber unschlssig ist, ob sein Wissen reicht und doch gern gut vorbereitet den Test antreten mchte, der mge lieber direkt an der 3. Fakultt den Vorbereitungskurs machen. Dort wird man ein halbes Jahr(!) bestens vorbereitet - ganz im Gegensatz zur dem Crashkurs-Wucherpreis von medizin-in-europa.de und dann gibts dort ja extra noch die Maklerprovision, und und und... die reinste Abzocke!
Deshalb, FINGER WEG von medizin-in-prag.de !!

----------


## MT_11

Hallo, ja ich habe bereits angefangen und ich habe mich ber die Agentur beworben. 
In meinem Fall kann ich nichts schlechtes ber die Agentur sagen. Ohne die Beispielfragen die sie zur Verfgung gestellt haben htte ich den Aufnahmetest nicht geschafft. Fr mich htte das bedeutet 1 Jahr spter anzufangen weil ich sonst auch keine Zusagen hatte. Und das wollte ich auf jeden Fall vermeiden. 

Es muss jeder fr sich entscheiden. Wer genug Zeit fr die Vorbereitung hat, sollte es ohne Agentur machen. Es ist definitiv machbar ohne an der zweiten Fakultt. 

Ich kann allerdings von der Fakultt an sich jedem nur abraten.

----------


## Svenja1412

> Es haben an meinem Testtermin(28.4) nur 4 Leute teilgenommen, wir waren alles Bewerber von der Agentur Medizin-in-Europa. Letzten Endes haben zwei von vier den Test bestanden, also 50%, allerdings wei ich nicht wie die Durchschnittsquote aussieht.



Hallo Crasholm,

kann ich dir mal eine private Nachricht schreiben, htte ein paar Fragen zu medizin-in-prag !

Lg!

----------


## deluxe2712

Leute.. diese Studienagenturen sind doch ein Witz. 
Die Fragen fr den Aufnahmetest sind nicht die selben. Es gibt Unis wie Bratislava oder Kosice, die Booklets online anbieten. Mit Tonnen an identischen Fragen. Dann kann ja jeder fr sich entscheiden, ob es lohnenswert ist 40euro fr 2 booklets mit Porto auszugeben, oder lieber 5000euro an eine Geldverbrennungsmaschine zu spenden, die Menschen vorgaukelt, dass es ohne Sie fast eine Unmglichkeit wre im Ausland Medizin zu studieren.

Hab absolut kein Verstndnis, wenn das irgendjemand weiterempfiehlt..

Und warum man von der 2. Fakultt abraten wrde, wrde mich auch interessieren. An jeder der drei Universitten bekommt man auf einem identischen Niveau Medizin gelehrt.

----------


## Winterwaldwunderland

Hallo! 

Ich bin neu hier -aber schon lnger stiller "Mitleser"- und wrde sehr gerne in Tschechien Medizin studieren. Als ich vor Ort war hat mir Hradec Krlove (oder so) sehr gut gefallen. Studiert dort vielleicht jemand, den ihr kennt?
Ansonsten bin ich im Moment leider sehr verunsichert wegen der vielen Aufnahmeprfungen und leider auch wegen der Einschreibung dafr. Da ich im Moment noch dabei bin, mein Abi vorzubereiten, kann ich teilweise auch noch gar nicht die erforderlichen Unterlagen einreichen. In Pilsen reicht es wohl, wenn sie bis zur Aufnahme des Studiums da sind, aber wie ist das in anderen Fakultten? Wie war es bei euch?

----------


## Michaelminger

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle mchte ich mich als Mitleser outen und zum Aktiven werden. Ich studiere seit dem letzten Jahr in Hradec Kralove und habe ich auch ber medizin-in-europa.de beworben. Was soll ich sagen? Es war billiger als alle anderen Agenturen da drauen, sogar die Mrchensteuer, die alle verschweigen, war im Preis drin, es kamen keine versteckten Gebhren fr bersetzungen, Makler oder irgendwas und der Test fr Hradec Kralove war bei mir um die Ecke in Mnchen. 
Das eigentlich Gute war aber, das wir alle den Test bestanden haben. Die geben einem vorher Beispielfragen, die der Sache sehr sehr nahe kamen.
Nun hatte ich ja auch Bekannte, die es ohne Agentur versucht haben, das ging leider nicht immer positiv aus. Ich halte es da wie mein Vater gesagt hat: wenn ich so viel Geld fr ein Studium in die Hand nehme, muss es halt auch klappen und ich darf nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Gesagt, getan, Studienplatz bekommen. brigens wre es sonst komplett kostenlos fr mich gewesen. Wrde ich sofort wieder so machen. 
Die Kritik erschliet sich mir nicht so ganz. Wenn man vor deren Zeit studiert hat, also fr ber zehn Jahren, hat sich vermutlich das ein oder andere gendert. 
Ob man den Kurs von denen vorher braucht, gute Frage. Der vollbringt in zwei Wochen keine Wunder, aber schadet auch nicht, wenn man mit etwas Vorwissen dort hinkommt. In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg allen fr 2019 ;)

Ps. Natrlich bin ich gern bereit, eventuelle Fragen zu beantworten, so gut es geht.

----------


## Michaelminger

Hallo,

an dieser Stelle mchte ich mich als Mitleser outen und zum Aktiven werden. Ich studiere seit dem letzten Jahr in Hradec Kralove und habe ich auch ber medizin-in-europa.de beworben. Was soll ich sagen? Es war billiger als alle anderen Agenturen da drauen, sogar die Mrchensteuer, die alle verschweigen, war im Preis drin, es kamen keine versteckten Gebhren fr bersetzungen, Makler oder irgendwas und der Test fr Hradec Kralove war bei mir um die Ecke in Mnchen. 
Das eigentlich Gute war aber, das wir alle den Test bestanden haben. Die geben einem vorher Beispielfragen, die der Sache sehr sehr nahe kamen.
Nun hatte ich ja auch Bekannte, die es ohne Agentur versucht haben, das ging leider nicht immer positiv aus. Ich halte es da wie mein Vater gesagt hat: wenn ich so viel Geld fr ein Studium in die Hand nehme, muss es halt auch klappen und ich darf nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Gesagt, getan, Studienplatz bekommen. brigens wre es sonst komplett kostenlos fr mich gewesen. Wrde ich sofort wieder so machen. 
Die Kritik erschliet sich mir nicht so ganz. Wenn man vor deren Zeit studiert hat, also fr ber zehn Jahren, hat sich vermutlich das ein oder andere gendert. 
Ob man den Kurs von denen vorher braucht, gute Frage. Der vollbringt in zwei Wochen keine Wunder, aber schadet auch nicht, wenn man mit etwas Vorwissen dort hinkommt. In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg allen fr 2019 ;)

Ps. Natrlich bin ich gern bereit, eventuelle Fragen zu beantworten, so gut es geht.

----------


## deluxe2712

> Hallo,
> 
> an dieser Stelle mchte ich mich als Mitleser outen und zum „Aktiven“ werden. Ich studiere seit dem letzten Jahr in Hradec Kralove und habe ich auch ber medizin-in-europa.de beworben. Was soll ich sagen? Es war billiger als alle anderen Agenturen da drauen, sogar die Mrchensteuer, die alle verschweigen, war im Preis drin, es kamen keine versteckten Gebhren fr bersetzungen, Makler oder irgendwas und der Test fr Hradec Kralove war bei mir um die Ecke in Mnchen. 
> Das eigentlich Gute war aber, das wir alle den Test bestanden haben. Die geben einem vorher Beispielfragen, die der Sache sehr sehr nahe kamen.
> Nun hatte ich ja auch Bekannte, die es ohne Agentur versucht haben, das ging leider nicht immer positiv aus. Ich halte es da wie mein Vater gesagt hat: wenn ich so viel Geld fr ein Studium in die Hand nehme, muss es halt auch klappen und ich darf nicht am falschen Ende sparen. Gesagt, getan, Studienplatz bekommen. brigens wre es sonst komplett kostenlos fr mich gewesen. Wrde ich sofort wieder so machen. 
> Die Kritik erschliet sich mir nicht so ganz. Wenn man „vor deren Zeit studiert hat“, also fr ber zehn Jahren, hat sich vermutlich das ein oder andere gendert. 
> Ob man den Kurs von denen vorher braucht, gute Frage. Der vollbringt in zwei Wochen keine Wunder, aber schadet auch nicht, wenn man mit etwas Vorwissen dort hinkommt. In diesem Sinne, viel Erfolg allen fr 2019 ;)
> 
> Ps. Natrlich bin ich gern bereit, eventuelle Fragen zu beantworten, so gut es geht.


Den Aufnahmetest zu bestehen ist kein Hexenwerk.
Habe gerade mal geschaut.. die berechnen 595Euro Anmeldegebhr PRO Universitt und 5355Euro Vermittlungsgebhr (inkl. Mehrwertsteuer?WAHNSINN!) fr ein paar gesammelte MCQ Fragen, die denen im Test nur hneln. Gibts da irgendeine Verhltnismigkeit? Glaube kaum.. 
Die Unterlagen beglaubigen und bersetzen zu lassen, kostet um die 80Euro. Dann fallen noch Versendungs und ggf. Testgebhren an. ca 100Euro?
Also kann man sich ja berlegen, ob man lieber fast 6000Euro INKLUSIVE MEHRWERTSTEUER oder ca 200 Euro bezahlen mchte.
Wo sollen da, denn noch versteckte Kosten anfallen? Die sind ja schon offensichtlich  :Grinnnss!: 
Auch wenn es toll ist, den Test in Deutschland zu machen, empfiehlt es sich durchaus auch mal die Uni VORHER anzuschauen und die Stadt mal kurz kennenzulernen. 

Jeder, der im Ausland studiert, kann Studieninteressierten genauso weiterhelfen wie diese Agentur und ich denke, dass zuknftige Kommilitonen dankbar dafr wren, nicht von so einer Agentur ber den Tisch gezogen worden zu sein.

"Ich halte es da wie mein Vater gesagt hat: wenn ich so viel Geld fr ein Studium in die Hand nehme, muss es halt auch klappen und ich darf nicht am falschen Ende sparen"

Ob so ein Studium letztendlich klappt und man letzten Endes so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen muss, hngt nur nicht am Aufnahmetest.

Diese Agenturen verdienen Ihr Geld mit den ngsten junger Leute.
Wer im Ausland Medizin studieren mchte und sich an verschiedenen Universitten bewirbt, sich auf den Aufnahmetest vorbereitet, der wird auch studieren.

Ich glaube, dass viele hier keine Ahnung haben, wie lange man fr 6000Euro netto arbeiten muss und welche Leistung man letztendlich dafr bekommt. Ein paar gesammelte MCQ Fragen..

----------


## deluxe2712

@winterwaldwunderland im Allgemeinen wrde ich versuchen die Aufnahmetests so frh wie mglich zu schreiben. Das Abitur kann man nachreichen, ggf. wrde ich das letzte Halbjahreszeugnis beilegen. Die Testtermine findet man tatschlich gut aufgelistet auf den Websites der Vermittlungsagenturen. Man kann auch bei der Uni direkt nachfragen, ob man bei einem der Testtermine im Herkunftsland mitmachen darf. Das wird meist generell fr grere Gruppen angeboten und nicht exklusiv fr eine Studienagentur. Alle erforderlichen Unterlagen findet man ansonsten auf den Websites der Universitt. Die Uni hilft dir bei Fragen auch gerne.

Schreib mir gerne mal eine PN. Beste Gre.

----------


## tatsa

Habe eine Frage im Bezug auf die Charles Uni. Mich interessiert der Unterschied zwischen der 1.ten,2ten, 3.ten, Pilsen und HK. Die Tests fr die ersten vier sind bestanden . Es liegen sogar Studium-Angebote fr die 2,3 und Pilsener Fakultten. Bei der 1.ten Test ist bestanden, das Interview lief sehr gut. Warte noch auf die Antwort. Welches Angebot annehmen? In den englischsprachigen Foren werden ber die 1.ten Fak. teilweise Horrorstories geschrieben. Viele schaffen das 1.te Jahr nicht, die Durchfallquote ist sehr hoch etc.
ber die anderen Fakultten findet man kaum Infos. Der ursprngliche Plan war die Prfungen vor Ort abzulegen und so einen Eindruck zu bekommen, die Corona hat den zerschlagen und die Prfungen fanden online statt.
Wre sehr dankbar fr den Rat

----------


## MT_11

> Habe eine Frage im Bezug auf die Charles Uni. Mich interessiert der Unterschied zwischen der 1.ten,2ten, 3.ten, Pilsen und HK. Die Tests fr die ersten vier sind bestanden . Es liegen sogar Studium-Angebote fr die 2,3 und Pilsener Fakultten. Bei der 1.ten Test ist bestanden, das Interview lief sehr gut. Warte noch auf die Antwort. Welches Angebot annehmen? In den englischsprachigen Foren werden ber die 1.ten Fak. teilweise Horrorstories geschrieben. Viele schaffen das 1.te Jahr nicht, die Durchfallquote ist sehr hoch etc.
> ber die anderen Fakultten findet man kaum Infos. Der ursprngliche Plan war die Prfungen vor Ort abzulegen und so einen Eindruck zu bekommen, die Corona hat den zerschlagen und die Prfungen fanden online statt.
> Wre sehr dankbar fr den Rat



Hi, die Gerchte aus den Foren sind grtenteils leider wahr. Die ersten 3 Jahre sind extrem hart an der ersten und zweiten Fakultt. Viele mssen nach dem ersten Jahr abbrechen oder ein Jahr wiederholen.

Aus Pilsen habe ich bessere Rckmeldungen gehrt. Also wenn es nich unbedingt Prag sein muss dann wre das vielleicht eine gute Alternative. Zur 3ten und HK wei ich leider nicht viel.

Schreib mir gern eine PM falls du weitere Fragen hast dann kann ich dir auch ausfhrlicher antworten  :Smilie:

----------


## Jana93

Hey,
Ich studiere an der 2. Fakultt in Prag. Im Nachhinein bin ich froh, dass ich mich fr die 2. und nicht die erste Fakultt entschieden habe (bzw. Hab ich an der 1. den Test knapp nicht bestanden, weswegen mir die Entscheidung zum Glck abgenommen wurde  :Big Grin: ). Ich glaube vor allem der klinische Teil ist an der 2. besser durch das Krankenhaus und ich kenne auch einige Studenten an der 1. Fakultt die nicht so zufrieden sind. Die Prfungen sind glaube ich einfach unterschiedlich hart, physio ist schlimm an der 1. Fakultt dafr sind Anatomie und histo sehr hart bei uns. Seit 1 Jahr haben sie histo und Anatomie auch beide ins erste Jahr gelegt, daher sind viele Studenten rausgeflogen. 
Schwer zu sagen welchen Rat ich dir geben soll.. ich glaube ich wrde eher zur 2. als zur 1. Fakultt tendieren, aber ehrlich gesagt durch die neue Situation im ersten Jahr wrde ich mich vlt eher fr Pilsen entscheiden. Prag ist eine tolle Stadt, aber die ersten 3 Jahre sind wirklich hart, man kann sich das Leben auch einfacher machen  :Big Grin: . Du kannst mir gerne schreiben wenn du noch fragen hast. LG Jana

----------


## tatsa

@Jana93 vielen Dank fr deinen ausfhrlichen Bericht, auf das Angebot einer pN komme ich gerne zurck 

@MT_11 vielen Dank fr die Infos. Wre Ungarn (z.B. Szeged) deiner Meinung nach generell eine bessere Option als Tschechien?

----------


## MT_11

> @Jana93 vielen Dank fr deinen ausfhrlichen Bericht, auf das Angebot einer pN komme ich gerne zurck 
> 
> @MT_11 vielen Dank fr die Infos. Wre Ungarn (z.B. Szeged) deiner Meinung nach generell eine bessere Option als Tschechien?


Ich wei dass in Ungarn (verglichen zu Deutschland) das Studium auch sehr hart sein soll, hnlich wie in Tschechien. 

Allerdings wird dort auf deutsch unterrichtet, plus es ist einfacher zurck nach Deutschland zu wechseln. Aus Prag ist es sehr schwer zu wechseln. Von daher, ja ich wrde eher Szeged empfehlen.

----------


## Alex_L

Moin,

ich will noch als Alternative Brnn hinzufgen. 2011 wurde der Kampus neugebaut mit modernen Laboren und Bibliotheken. Zum WS 20/21 wird auch das groe Simulationszentrum in Betrieb genommen. Ein riesiges Skillslab mit modernsten Simulationspuppen in OP, Notaufnahme, Helipad und so weiter. Sind schon alle sehr gespannt  :Smilie: 

Zu Ungarn vs. Tschechien: Ungarn hat den Charm, dass du dort auf Deutsch studieren kannst. Aber das sollte mE kein Grund sein, sich deshalb fr ein Studium dort zu entscheiden. Das Englisch im Studium ist fr uns Deutsche wirklich gut machbar. CZ ist halt nochmal ein Stck nher zu DE als Ungarn, wir knnen hier easy mit dem Flixbus oder Zug fahren, das war mir persnlich wichtig.

----------


## tatsa

Vielen Dank fr die Rckmeldungen.

Habe noch eine Frage zum folgenden Punkt: ‚,Assesment of Foreign Secondary Education“.

War das beglaubigte Schulzeugnis allein ausreichend oder wurde auch der Nachweis „an overview of subjects including the number of hours of instruction for individual years of study“ verlangt?


@Alex_L MasarykUni war auch auf der Liste, bin dort zum Test angemeldet, nun es liegen bereits Studienangebote vor,deswegen werde   nicht zum Test  in Brnn antreten.

----------


## MT_11

> Vielen Dank fr die Rckmeldungen.
> 
> Habe noch eine Frage zum folgenden Punkt: ‚,Assesment of Foreign Secondary Education“.
> 
> War das beglaubigte Schulzeugnis allein ausreichend oder wurde auch der Nachweis „an overview of subjects including the number of hours of instruction for individual years of study“ verlangt?
> 
> 
> @Alex_L MasarykUni war auch auf der Liste, bin dort zum Test angemeldet, nun es liegen bereits Studienangebote vor,deswegen werde   nicht zum Test  in Brnn antreten.


Beglaubigtes Schulzeugnis sollte reichen.

Ich muss dir nochmal fr mein eigenes Gewissen an der Stelle einen Rat geben. Hr auf die Rckmeldungen im Internet, tue dir selbst einen Gefallen, und versuch die Unis in Prag bei deiner Wahl zu meiden. 

Ich wei es klingt verlockend in Prag zu studieren und es ist nah an Deutschland aber es ist es einfach nicht wert. Die Uni hat absolut bertriebene Anforderungen, bietet ihren Studenten aber im Gegenzug relativ wenig. Wrde ich mich nochmal entscheiden mssen, wrde ich definitv wo anders hingehn.

----------


## Alex_L

Jo, dem kann ich mich anschlieen. Ich wollte auch zuerst nach Prag, einfach weil man es kennt. Brnn sagte mir gar nichts, habe ich hchstens einmal im Biobuch gelesen (Mendel hat hier seine Erbsenexperimente gemacht). Leider, bzw. zum Glck, bin ich in Prag nicht angenommen worden und deshalb ist es Brnn geworden. Bin im Nachhinein darber sehr glcklich.
Und wenn wir schon beim Abraten sind: Bratislava soll auch kein Hit sein. Knapp die Hlfte die bei mir im Jahrgang auf Tschechisch studieren, sind Slovaken. Habe ein paar Freunde und sie mal gefragt wieso sie nicht in ihrer Hauptstadt studieren. Sie meinten der Unterricht sei altmodisch, die Gebude ebenfalls alt und die Forschung auf keinem hohen Niveau. Das kann natrlich im englischsprachigen Studiengang vielleicht etwas anders sein, allerdings denke ich das nicht.

Also wenn du schon einen Testtermin fr Brnn hast, wrde ich ihn an deiner Stelle einfach mitschreiben. Aussuchen und absagen kannst du spter immernoch @tatsa . Kannst mir auch gern ne pn schreiben, wenn du mehr wissen willst.

----------


## tatsa

Bin tatschlich jetzt sehr verunsichert.
@MT_11



> Die Uni hat absolut bertriebene Anforderungen, bietet ihren Studenten aber im Gegenzug relativ wenig.


Ich danke sehr fr Deine Einschtztung. Aus deinen Posts habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, du bist nicht wirklich auf dieser Uni glcklich. Bitte korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre. Wenn ich so direkt fragen darf, wo liegt das Hauptproblem. Sind es die Profs, die Mentalitt, die Unterrichtsqualitt?
Knntest Du bitte etwas ausfhrlicher dazu berichten.

Meine Eltern untersttzen mich bei der Finanzierung des Studiums und dementsprechend sind bei der Wahl auch involviert. In gewisser Weise entscheide ich nicht zu 100% alleine.

----------


## medigast1

Ist hier jemand, der an der Fakultt in Pilsen studiert? Stellenweise lese ich heraus, dass diese Fakultt der Prager bevorzugt wird. Ich habe ein Zusage fr Pilsen, lasse mich aber durch die Schilderungen hinsichtlich der Prager Fakultten verunsichern, da es die gleiche Uni ist und ggf. ein gleicher "Anspruch" besteht? ber Erfahrungen bin ich sehr dankbar  :Smilie:

----------


## strat97

Hi, 
Glckwunsch zum erhaltenen Studienplatz in Pilsen! Ich htte noch ein paar Fragen dazu:
- Hast du dich ber eine Agentur (Medizin-in-europa etc.) oder eigenstndig beworben? 
- Wie hast du dich auf den Aufnahmetest vorbereitet und wie viel Zeit hast du dafr investiert? 

LG  :Smilie:

----------


## MT_11

> Bin tatschlich jetzt sehr verunsichert.
> @MT_11
> 
> Ich danke sehr fr Deine Einschtztung. Aus deinen Posts habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, du bist nicht wirklich auf dieser Uni glcklich. Bitte korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre. Wenn ich so direkt fragen darf, wo liegt das Hauptproblem. Sind es die Profs, die Mentalitt, die Unterrichtsqualitt?
> Knntest Du bitte etwas ausfhrlicher dazu berichten.
> 
> Meine Eltern untersttzen mich bei der Finanzierung des Studiums und dementsprechend sind bei der Wahl auch involviert. In gewisser Weise entscheide ich nicht zu 100% alleine.



Sorry fr die spte Antwort, habe den Thread ein wenig aus den Augen verloren. Darf ich fragen fr was du dich im Endeffekt entschieden hast? 

Auch wenn es vermutlich zu spt ist, beantworte ich deine Frage trotzdem mal, vielleicht kann es ja anderen in Zukunft helfen. 
Allgemein betrachtet bin ich ganz und gar nicht unglcklich an der Uni, das liegt aber eher daran das ich hier ein super Umfeld gefunden habe und Prag eine coole Stadt zum leben ist. 
Wenn wir aber vom akademischen sprechen, dann lsst sich das Studium an der Prager Universitt ungefhr so zusammenfassen: Du kannst dich genauso gut 6 Jahre lang allein in dein Zimmer einsperren und dir Medizin aus Lehrbchern reinprgeln. Man bekommt keinerlei hilfreiches Lernmaterial von der Uni gestellt und 90% der Vorlesungen und Seminare sind ebenfalls fr den Eimer. Die Praxis kommt viel zu kurz. Es gibt keine Chance in 2 Jahren nach Deutschland zu wechseln (spter nur mit harten Verlusten der Semesterzahl). 

Es gibt auch Probleme mit der Mentalitt, da die international Studenten immer benachteiligt werden gegenber den einheimischen. Auerdem gibt es absolut verrckte Profs in der Vorklinik, wo man sich schon oft wundern muss, wie solche Menschen berhaupt unterrichten drfen. Ich kann mir aber gut Vorstellen, dass es diese Mentalittsprobleme auch an vielen anderen Unis in Osteuropa gibt.

----------


## Subman

Ich schreibe am 27.5. den Eignungstest fr die 3. Med. Fakultt in Prag und am 3.6. den entsprechenden Test fr die 1. Med. Fakultt. Ich habe noch 2 mndliche Prfungen vor mir (Abi in Bayern) und mchte fragen, ob mir jemand Vorbereitungsunterlagen fr den Test verkaufen knnte ? Ich habe keine Zeit fr CRASH Kurse und mchte es trotz Abi etc versuchen.

----------


## Subman

Ich schreibe am 27.5. den Eignungstest fr die 3. Med. Fakultt in Prag und am 3.6. den entsprechenden Test fr die 1. Med. Fakultt. Ich habe noch 2 mndliche Prfungen vor mir (Abi in Bayern) und mchte fragen, ob mir jemand Vorbereitungsunterlagen fr den Test verkaufen knnte ? Ich habe keine Zeit fr CRASH Kurse und mchte es trotz Abi etc versuchen.

----------


## deluxe2712

Schreib mir mal ne PN mit deinen Social Media, dann kann ich dir dabei helfen.

----------

